# Muppet for sale!



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 7, 2012)

Hi every-bunny Fraggles here and have I got a treat for you.I have decided to sell Muppet. I know that a lot of people say she is a bun but I think she might actually be a real Muppet. I mean she is pretty ridiculous looking after all.

Regardless she needs to go! She was moved into the bedroom so she would stop the insane night thumping. But that is were MY Jason sleeps! I am not allowed in there (I chewed the antique sewing box.....and the antique dresser) but now this Muppet LIVES THERE!

So here is your chance to own your very own Muppet.....Lets start the bidding at 10 banana chips. Do I have ten banana chips?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 7, 2012)

25 Banana chips from me Daisy Mae. 

That's for you Fraggles.

Many Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## qtipthebun (May 7, 2012)

I have a whole bag of banana chips. Beat that, someone. I dare you.

Also, they're organic.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 7, 2012)

OK I have a bid of a whole bag of banana chips. Any other offers for this Muppet thing.


----------



## MagPie (May 7, 2012)

Harvey bids two bags


----------



## JimD (May 7, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.....wait a bit here.

I'm thinking you should be offering to GIVE us something to take this nuisance away.

:expressionless


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 7, 2012)

Daisy Mae here how about a transport truck loaded with any type of treat you want Fraggles.

Daisy Mae


----------



## qtipthebun (May 7, 2012)

Wait a second, Daisy Mae...where will you get that??
Fraggles, better be sure she's legit...I can prove to you the full bag of banana chips, plus a costco sized bag of craisins, a handful of wood chews, and some dried apples. 

Qtip thinks her offer is more provable than Daisy Mae's.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 7, 2012)

Daisy Mae is welcome to offer proof of this "truckload". Remember every-bunny this Muppet is in mint condition.


----------



## Anaira (May 8, 2012)

Mint condition? So she has no yellow stains on her, then? Tell the truth now, Fraggles...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 8, 2012)

Almost mint condition....If she would just not sleep in her litter pan. Its a toilet for buns sake.....


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

3 banana chip bags, and 1 handful of raisins. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 8, 2012)

Derby here, I needs a wife. Mom says I is driving her crazy. So I would gladly take her, she is close enough that mom and dad could occasionally visit if they wanted to. I would bid 4 bags of banana chips, 2 bags of craisons, some fresh dandelions and clover, some fresh country willow sticks and my old stuffy that looks like a lion head bunny so mom doesn't notice that she is missing right away.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 8, 2012)

Fraggles, I think any offer should include transport. Some-bunny has to do it & why should it be you? Or at most you should only have to get her out of the house & the other bunny meet you there & escort her the rest of the way. Of course they should bring along the other items they are offering.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 8, 2012)

I has to oversized bunny cages and would be super happy to come and get her. Hope there isn't a problem at the border, would need her vet records.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 14, 2012)

Miss Muppet, you had best head for the border, think your sister has some evil plans for you now she is on a diet and you are getting alot more attention. Derby can meet you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 14, 2012)

Some bunnies will do anything to bust their diet!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 15, 2012)

Muppet should move in with Derby. With the stuffy in place Fraggles could eat Muppet's food too and mom would be none the wiser. It's a good way to get more snacks!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 15, 2012)

Its an excellent idea.... Muppet wants to go too, she is always playing in this old suitcase in the bedroom. Its a sign she is a traveler.


----------

